# *Mint Condition* Tivo Premiere XL w/ USB Wireless G Adapter on Ebay $150 on Ebay!



## marktaylor22 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I recently upgraded my Tivo, and put up my Premiere XL with the wifi adapter included for $150 on eBay $20 shipping! Mint condition! Complete description on Ebay.


sold!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

marktaylor22 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I recently upgraded my Tivo, and put up my Premiere XL with the wifi adapter included for $150 on eBay $20 shipping! Mint condition! Complete description on Ebay.


Might be good to include the link.


----------



## marktaylor22 (Jun 19, 2010)

magnus said:


> Might be good to include the link.


Thank you! For some reason it didn't paste! It's there now.


----------

